# Mantis eating.



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 13, 2007)




----------



## Asa (Jul 13, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 13, 2007)

Thank you! 8)



> Nice!


----------



## Asa (Jul 13, 2007)

Would you like to inform our less knowledable members of its species?  

Or should I?


----------

